# Bold Chuck eyes n Citrus Shrimp



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 22, 2006)

29 degrees outside last night, so well, why not grill? 

Nice chuck eyes with WRB, n shrimp coated with the WRC prototype.










Steaks were awesome as always with Bold.





The citrus rub, I've already talked to Larry about what I'd like to see more of  , but it's still great like this on shrimp. Nice and "Cajun'y"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 22, 2006)

sweet!  I put Rev Marvin on my tots.


----------



## john a (Dec 22, 2006)

That looks great. I've got to find me some of those Chuck Eye's, they look like a small Rib Eye - Terrific.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2006)

Great looking grub Scotty!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 22, 2006)

Looking real good Scotty.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 22, 2006)

nice lookin surf and turf....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks good Scotty.
I have 2 chuck eyes in the fridge ready to go.
Did you marinate or just rubbed and grilled?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks good Scotty.
> I have 2 chuck eyes in the fridge ready to go.
> Did you marinate or just rubbed and grilled?



Puff I think he rubs them w/Bold liberally and refridgerates for about an hour, then sprinkles again.  I could be wrong, but I think that's what he does!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is the first time I've tried these


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried what, the bold on steak or the chuck eyes??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're gonna love them!  Just imagine eating a ribeye that cost 50% less!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The eyes :roll:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it......cause I was gonna say, who HASN'T had WR Bold on their steak? psht.... :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 22, 2006)

What Larry said. rubbed, rested, sprinkled.
Anytime I'm grilling something, I throw some wood in too. Apple this time.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> What Larry said. rubbed, rested, sprinkled.
> Anytime I'm grilling something, I throw some wood in too. Apple this time.


Thanks Scotty


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks good Scotty. I still have to try my wolfe rub proto type. Would you recomend it on fish or chicken?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks good Scotty. I still have to try my wolfe rub proto type. Would you recomend it on fish or chicken?


If you got the beta, .... it would be good on either. Go easy on it with the fish.  The subtle flavor of the meat will make the heat really come out. But if you're like me   :twisted: That's a good thing.

Seems like every day Larry is taking in feedback and changing things around, so it's hard to say how to do what on what ...when we don't know what the final what is. Ya know?

But the one I got was awesome on the shrimp! Just to my liking. It just needed a little more citrus kick for a "citrus" rub. But like I said, Larry's already on the job...no don't fret!


----------

